# Saying Hi to the gang



## bomberhound (Nov 8, 2006)

I just joined up and wanted to say hello to everyone and look forward to talking to people that will know what I am saying when I say "I hate to see the Tomcat go"and have them pointing at the house cat and say there he is and where is he going.From my user name you can assume that I love bombers and you would be right but,I love all aircraft even the cargo.My main love is for all the aircraft that fought and bombed for the the freedom of this country and I mean more than anything the men and today the women who fly them.Well I've run my mouth enough hope to talk soon.
Bomberhound


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum !!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## mkloby (Nov 8, 2006)

welcome aboard - don't forget about air assault! Right adler!?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2006)

which bombers do you like in particular?


----------



## mkloby (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a hint - say the Lancaster!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice first post - Welcome


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Wayne from down under


----------

